# quick question on Eheim Pro 2028 vs Marineland C-360



## Regalis (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been researching these two canisters and everyone seems to think the Eheim Pro II's have an edge on the Marineland C-series. I keep trying to convince myself the Eheim is better but from my research I have found this:

C-360 has:
- max flow of 360gph
- media capacity of 3.6 gal

Eheim Professional 2028 has:
- max flow of 277gph
- media capacity of 1.9 gal

So let me get this straight. The C-360 has a stronger pump, and almost twice the media capacity, yet the Eheim 2028 is somehow more efficient??? Please, someone unconfuse me


----------



## A/M (Feb 4, 2005)

I have both filters and I'm not impressed with either one.
If i had to pick between the 2, I'd say the Eheim is a little better built.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

The Eheim 2075 has replaced the 2028 model.

Most aquariums stores are trying to dump the 2026 and 2028 models. I recently picked up an Eheim 2075 but haven't hooked it up yet.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I won't use the Marineland C-series (see my review in the feedback section for why). I'd get the Fluval 405 or FX5 myself . . .


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Is this for your 90gal? I ask because there are even better options in the EHEIM line for that tank...

I have an EHEIM 2213. I've never owned a Marineland C-Series, but the consensus seems thats it's junk, or near junk. However, some EHEIM's (the 2028 for instance) didn't get that great of a review for a filter with a name like EHEIM behind it. I gather maybe that's why they're replacing it...

The EHEIM Classic's however, after much research on many, many sites, I've come to discover are nearly infallible (though I'm sure some fail here and there). It takes years and years of trial and error and research to get a filter right, and the classic series has been around since the 70's... plenty of time.. :wink:

I've been tempted to try some new ones out there... The *Fluval G* series for instance :drooling: But I know probably there'll be many kinks to work out on a filter design that's brand spanking new..


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

The Eheim classic series is great but takes more work when you have to clean it and prime it.

But any canister from Eheim is always well made, long lasting, and silent!


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a c360 and it has worked flawlessly for years, I would prefer it over the eheim myself. 
that being said I have a lot of the rena xp series canister filters and I like those the best. I would get a rena xp3 if it was me.


----------



## cerana1007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been using a c360 for a year and a half. Within a year, the seal went bad and leaked all over the place. Lucky I caught it, as I thought the dog peed on the floor. What a mess. Marineland sent me new seals, so customer support is good. Still doesn't make up for the warped aquarium stand from water damage. When it is working, it works pretty good.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

A well maintained, quality filter of any brand will do the job. 
Key word being, maintained. 
Both are quality filters..yes, I know the C-series had some sealing issues. 
You can protect yourself by placing your canister, of any brand, in a small tub to catch all but a catastrophic failure.


----------



## shaz100 (Oct 10, 2009)

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> The Eheim 2075 has replaced the 2028 model.
> 
> Most aquariums stores are trying to dump the 2026 and 2028 models. I recently picked up an Eheim 2075 but haven't hooked it up yet.


Hi did you manage to set-up your 2075? If so, did you connect the Nozzle pipe to the Outlet Elbow using the hose? If so, what length did you cut the hose?


----------

